# Star Wars Saga: The Betrayal of Darth Revan



## possum (Dec 25, 2010)

It is two years into the Jedi Civil War and the Republic, already recovering from the war against the Mandalorians, is struggling against the might of the fleets led by the former Jedi: Revan and Malak.  The pair, heroes of the Mandalorian Wars along with the other Jedi that had flocked to their banner, have now become the scourge of the Galaxy.  Telos still burns from their suprise attack, and numerous other planets have fallen to the Sith forces.

Now, a plan has been put into motion by the Republic and the Jedi to trap Revan and Malak.  A six-being strike team has been assembled to--under the leadership of Jedi Bastila Shan and other Jedi--go into Revan's flagship itself and confront the Sith.

*Game Information*
Characters: I would prefer you to use one of the pregens I've posted in the next post, but if you would like to create your own characters, use the following rules.
  Level: 9
  Generation: 28 point buy
  Books: All, but please note with book and page number where the non-core feats, talents, etc come from.  It's easier for everyone with those notes.
   Affiliation: Republic/Jedi aligned only.


----------



## possum (Dec 25, 2010)

[sblock=Aldren Dayos, Jedi Knight]
Aldren Dayos, Jedi Knight CL 9
Medium human Jedi 7/Jedi Knight 2
Force 3
Init +10 ; Senses Perception +5
Languages Basic
[rule]
Defenses Ref 21 (flat-footed 21), Fort 23 , Will 22
hp 92; Threshold 23
[rule]
Speed 6 squares
Melee lightsaber +14 (2d8+10) or
Melee lightsaber +11/+11 (2d8+10/2d8+10) with Double Attack or
Melee lightsaber +12 (3d8+10)
Base Atk +9; Grp +12
Atk Options Accelerated Strike, Double Attack (lightsabers), Rapid Strike, Tumble Defense, Withdrawal Strike
Force Powers Known (Use the Force +11 ): battle strike, Force slam
Force Techniques Force Power Mastery (battle strike)
[rule]
Abilities Str 16, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 14
Talents Block, Deflect, Multiattack Proficiency (lightsabers), Redirect Shot, Riposte
Feats Accelerated Strike, Double Attack (lightsabers), Force Sensitivity, Force Training, Quick Draw, Rapid Strike, Tumble Defense, Weapon Focus (lightsabers), Weapon Proficiency (lightsabers, simple weapons), Withdrawal Strike (lightsabers)
Skills Initiative +10 , Pilot +9 , Use the Force[/sblock]

[sblock=Anayara, Cathar Jedi Knight]
Anyara, Jedi Knight CL 9
Medium Cathar Jedi 7/Jedi Knight 2
Force 3
Init +7 ; Senses Perception +6
Languages Basic, Catharese
[rule]
Defenses Ref 24 (flat-footed 21), Fort 22 , Will 23
hp 83; Threshold 22
[rule]
Speed 6 squares
Melee unarmed +12 (1d6+4) or
Melee lightsaber +14 (2d8+6/x3) or
Melee lightsaber +14 (2d8+6/x3) and
lightsaber +14 (2d8+6/x3) with Dual Weapon Mastery II
Base Atk +9; Grp +12
Atk Options Dual Weapon Mastery II, Elusive Target, Triple Crit (lightsabers), Weapon Finesse
Force Powers Known (Use the Force +11 ): battle strike, rebuke, surge
Force Techniques Force Power Mastery (battle strike)
[rule]
Abilities Str 10, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 14
Special Qualities natural weapons, reactive claw
Talents Deflect, Elusive Target, Multiattack Proficiency (lightsabers), Redirect Shot, Weapon Specialization (lightsabers)
Feats Accelerated Strike, Dual Weapon Mastery I, Dual Weapon Mastery II, Force Sensitivity, Force Training, Triple Crit (lightsabers), Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (lightsabers), Weapon Proficiency (lightsabers, simple weapons)
Skills Pilot +12 , Use the Force +11
Possessions 2 lightsabers (self-built), comlink[/sblock]

[sblock=Lt. Kagen Brendal, Republic Soldier]
Lt. Kagen Brendel, Republic Soldier CL 9
Medium human solider 9
Force 3
Init +7 ; Senses Low-light vision, Perception +5
Languages Basic
[rule]
Defenses Ref 25 (flat-footed 23, Sniper Shot 20), Fort 25 , Will 20
hp 92; Threshold 25
[rule]
Speed 6 squares
Ranged Iridonian heavy blaster rifle +13 (3d10+4) or
Ranged Iridonian heavy blaster rifle +10* (3d10+9) or
Ranged Iridonian heavy blaster rifle +11 (4d10+4) with Rapid Shot or
Ranged Iridonian heavy blaster rifle +15 (3d10+4) with Sniper Shot or
Ranged Iridonian heavy blaster rifle +13 (4d10+4) with Rapid Shot and Sniper Shot
Base Atk +9; Grp +12
Atk Options Careful Shot, Point Blank Shot, Power Blast, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Sniper, Sniper Shot
Special Actions Indomitable, Republic Military Training
[rule]
Abilities Str 14, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10
Talents Armored Defense, Improved Armored Defense, Juggernaut, Indomitable, Tough as Nails
Feats Armor Proficiency (light, medium), Careful Shot, Point Blank Shot, Power Blast, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Republic Military Training, Sniper, Sniper Shot, Weapon Focus (rifles), Weapon Proficiency (pistols, rifles, simple weapons)
Skills Mechanics +9 , Pilot +12 , Treat Injury +10 , Use Computer +9
Possessions Iridonian heavy blaster rifle, blaster pistol, Republic combat armor (+6 armor, +2 equipment), comlink, datapad
*Includes 3-point Power Blast[/sblock]

[sblock=Lt. Haden Vazzar, Republic Scout]
Lt. Haden Vazzar, Republic Scout CL 9
Medium human scout 9
Force 3
Init +11 ; Senses Perception +11
Languages Basic
[rule]
Defenses Ref 23 (flat-footed 21), Fort 22 , Will 22
hp 87; Threshold 22
[rule]
Speed 6 squares
Melee knife +7 (1d4+5)
Ranged blaster rifle +9 (3d8+4) or
Ranged blaster rifle +7 (4d8+4) or
Ranged blaster rifle +3 (5d8+4) or
Ranged heavy repeating blaster +3 (3d10+4) with autofire
Base Atk +6; Grp +8
Atk Options Burst Fire, Hidden Attacker, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot
Special Actions Deep Space Gambit, Republic Military Training, Shake It Off, Vehicular Combat
[rule]
Abilities Str 13, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
Talents Deep Space Gambit, Hidden Attacker, Hidden Movement, Improved Stealth, Total Concealment
Feats Burst Fire, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Republic Military Training, Shake It Off, Toughness, Vehicular Combat, Weapon Focus (rifles), Weapon Proficiency (heavy weapnos, pistols, rifles, simple weapons)
Skills Endurance +11 , Initiative +11 , Mechanics +9 , Perception +11[/sblock]

[sblock=Samar, Republic Intelligence Officer]
Samar, Republic Intelligence Officer CL 9
Medium Khil noble 9
Force 3
Init +6 ; Senses Perception +11
Languages Basic, High Galactic, Khilese
[rule]
Defenses Ref 22 (flat-footed 20, Flurry 17), Fort 20 , Will 23
hp 55; Threshold 20
[rule]
Speed 6 squares
Melee vibroblade +10 (2d6+4) or
Melee vibroblade +12 (2d6+4) with Flurry or
Melee vibroblade +8 (3d6+4) with Rapid Strike or
Melee vibroblade +10 (3d6+4) with Flurry and Rapid Strike
Ranged blaster pistol +8 (3d6+4)
Base Atk +6; Grp +8
Atk Options Demoralizing Defense, Flurry, Leading Feint, Melee Defense, Noble Fencing Style, Rapid Strike
Special Actions Bolster ally, cooperative spirit, dependable worker, Inspire Confidence
[rule]
Abilities Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 16
Special Qualities cooperative spirit, dependable worker
Talents Bolster Ally, Demoralizing Defense, Inspire Confidence, Leading Feint, Noble Fencing Style
Feats Flurry, Linguist, Melee Defense, Quick Draw, Rapid Strike, Surgical Expertise, Toughness, Weapon Focus (advanced melee weapons), Weapon Proficiency (advanced melee weapons, pistols, simple weapons)
Skills Deception +12 , Gather Information +12 , Perception +11 , Persuasion +12 , Pilot +11 , Treat Injury +11 ,
Possessions vibroblade, blaster pistol, comlink, datapad[/sblock]

[sblock=Mara Davos, Republic Spy]
Mara Davos, Republic Spy CL 9
Medium Human scoundrel 9
Force 3
Init +12 ; Senses Perception +10
Languages Basic
[rule]
Defenses Ref 24 (flat-footed 21), Fort 20 , Will 21
hp 55; Threshold 20
[rule]
Speed 6 squares
Ranged heavy blaster pistol +10 (3d8+4/x3)
Base Atk +6; Grp +9
Atk Options Careful Shot, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Running Attack, Sneak Attack +2d6
Special Actions Cheap Shot, No Escape, Opportunistic Strike, Vehicular Combat
[rule]
Abilities Str 10, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 16
Talents Cheap Shot, No Escape, Opportunistic Strike, Sneak Attack +2d6
Feats Careful Shot, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Running Attack, Skill Focus (Stealth), Sniper, Triple Crit (pistols), Vehicular Combat, Weapon Focus (pistols), Weapon Proficiency (pistols, simple weapons)
Skills Deception +12 , Initiative +12 , Perception +10 , Pilot +12 , Stealth +17
Possessions heavy blaster pistol, comlink, datapad[/sblock]


----------

